# ATI problem, the screen turns black when x-servers starts

## a_stranger

The problem is that when the x-servers starts the screen turns black and the computer freeze. Can't get back to console mode and haft the press the restart button.

 kernel configuration:

I got Gentoo 64 version  installed

 *Quote:*   

> Loadable Module Support --->
> 
>  [*] Enable loadable module support
> 
>    [*]   Module unloading
> ...

 

Modules in autoload:

agpgart

amd64-agp

fglrx 

emerged the ati-drivers without problems( current version: ati-drivers-8.23.7, have tried older versions too)

xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> # File generated by xorgconfig.
> 
> #
> 
> # Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation
> ...

 

dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda4)
> 
> Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.4.5 (Gentoo 3.4.5, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #1 Sat Apr 15 23:00:21 CEST 2006
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

AGP aperture is 32M: shouldn't be 128M

My system

Processor: Athlon 64 3000+

ModerBoard: K8V delux

Ram:1536 MB

Graphic card:Radeon 9800Pro 128 MB

Screen: Hercules TFT 920Pro DVI

Don't know what to do.Have read alot of posts about this problem but none which could help me.  :Sad: 

----------

## /carlito

Can you post your Xorg.0.log? (It's under /var/log   :Wink:  )

Also, have you tried to log in to the machine via ssh when it freezes?

----------

## a_stranger

xorg.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X Window System Version 6.8.2
> 
> Release Date: 9 February 2005
> ...

 

----------

## /carlito

It seems to lock up after the DRI setup. Did you remember to disable DRM in your kernel?

----------

## davidgurvich

I don't know if this will make a difference.  In the Driver section, should the driver be 'radeon' or 'fglrx'?

----------

## /carlito

It should be fglrx if you want direct rendering to work.

I you only want 2D accelleration you can use  XORG's ati driver instead.

----------

## a_stranger

DRI is disabled ( [ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support))

And have tried with fglrx instead of radeon, but that didn't improve anything  :Sad: 

----------

## /carlito

I could send you my Xorg.conf if you want. 

One more question though, are you by any chance running gentoo64?

----------

## a_stranger

Your xorg.conf file would be nice, ypu can send it to P_E_84@hotmail.com

And yes I got gentoo64 installed.

----------

## a_stranger

dmesg syas "agpgart: AGP aperture is 32M @ 0xf0000000". but shouldn't it be 128 MB when my graphic cards got 128 MB?

----------

## olger901

 *a_stranger wrote:*   

> dmesg syas "agpgart: AGP aperture is 32M @ 0xf0000000". but shouldn't it be 128 MB when my graphic cards got 128 MB?

 

No it shouldn't your AGP apreture size is the amount of memory it can/may reserve from the system memory for the AGP graphics card and is not the amount of memory you got installed on your videocard.

----------

## /carlito

I've send you my xorg.conf + a little surprise to ease the pain  :Wink: 

I found this on your behalf.  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Q: I have black-sreen freezing after startx
> 
> A: Please try compile kernel without vesa-tng support at all. 

 

Source

Good luck!

----------

## a_stranger

That helped a bit. Updated my bios and after that every thing worked

----------

